# Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?



## davidpil (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
kennt jemand einen guten Salomoniedenfluss in Frankreich?
Also ein guter Fliegenfisch fluss.

Danke

mfg

david


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Hallo David #h

schau mal hier
klick mich


----------



## Red Hair (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Hab da einen Bericht von der Doub.

Such ich mal raus.

Gruß
Red


----------



## peecksens (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

jaaaa gibs, aber in homöopathischen dosen: der franzose an sich ****** gnadenlos ab quelle jeden bach zu - schmutzwasseraufbereitung, kläranlagen - wozu, wenn man bäche hat, die das kostenfrei erledigen, hmm? obendrauf ist die fischerei der zahlreichen kriegsveteranen (für die keine vorchriften gelten am bach weil HEY kriegsversehrt) aus mangel an massigen fischen und vorliebe für homemade bouillabaise auf junge und jüngste fische ausgerichtet, die sie ziemlich sicher mit leichtem stippgetackle (tactique bolognaise) und naturködern abgreifen. hechte ab 20cm wandern in den topf, forellen ab augenstadium. muss man nur wissen.

gute nachricht: die **********  essen keine barben. ergo schwimmen die da in grössten größen rum, döbel ebenso. aber die antwort auf die frage, ob wegen barbe und döbel ein frankreichbesuch lohnt, ist "nein".


wenn es denn frankreich sein muss: fische im mai/juni in der sorgue. die sorgue entspringt bei "fontaine de la vaucluse" (südwestlichlichster alpenausläuferzipfel, aaaber schon in der provence gelegen) und schlängelt sich nach "l'ile sur la sorgue". zwischen diesen beiden orten kann fischen wirklich spass machen. die sorgue entspringt fix und fertig als ca. 15 meter breiter bach aus einem felstopf (fontaine de la vaucluse) und das wasser ist dementsprechen kristallklar und scheisskalt - selbst im hochsommer hat die sorgue nie mehr als 13 grad ... in den bis zu 4 meter tiefen gumpen kann man den riesen-äschen beim nymphen zugucken, fische um 45 cm gibs viele. echt. bachforellen sind auch grosse drin, sind aber .. äh .. "heikel". in der sorgue gibt es noch einen uralten originalstamm, die sogenannten "truite zebrées", die auch ausgewachsen ihr jugendkleid nicht verlieren. die haben dann drei dunkle streifen auf der seite, wie barsche. DIE sind echt schwer zu fangen - und zu finden. mit winzigen schwarzen midge-emergern die taschen abfischen, so machen das die locals. zusätzlich schwimmen da noch ziemlich dicke regenbogen drin rum, feine fische mit flossen und allem, die eher unruhig und in trupps unterwegs sind. stinkefuss: im sommer alles voller kanuten, pulkweise. mit gutgelaunten, kreischenden touristen drin. also zeitig fahren, wenns noch nicht so warm ist. im hochsommer gibts auch den mistral, einen wind, der so ungefähr einem gesunden herbststurm an der nordsee entspricht und beim fischen mit der fliege absolut stört.

l'isle sur la sorgue findest du auf der frankreichkarte ungefähr 25 km ostnordost von avignon (da kann man übrigens im altarm auf der isle de la barthelasse mit poppern suuupergeil auf schwarzbarsche fischen im august)


noch n tipp: die nivelle - findest du bei biarritz im hinterland, isn zufluss der nive. superschöner gebirgsfluss ca. 30 meter breit mit klarem, scnellem wasser mit barben, riesendöbeln und forellen (gefangen hab ich da aber noch keine). 

noch ein tipp: fahre NICHT an die haute allier. bringt nix.


) 

  editiert am 24.06.2005: So respektlos muss nicht über unsere Nachbarn hergezogen werden. Kritik ja, aber so, dass es jeder annehmen kann.

Rotauge


----------



## Hechthunter21 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

@peecksens
bist ja nicht gerade gut auf die Franzosen zu sprechen...

*Dein Beitrag & der Ton schmerzt mich in Erinnerung an 9 Wundervolle Monate *
*Frankreich & die Menschen die ich beim Arbeiten & Fischen kennengelernt habe!*

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Rolf Renell (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Kannst du genauere Angaben machen ,wo in etwa du gedenkst hinzufahren oder ist das alles egal,süden ,Westen etc.,

beste Grüsse ,Rolf


----------



## troutcontrol (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

hai peecksens,
ich will im september im "quelltopf-fluss" streamern, würdest du eher zu- oder abraten?
gruss aus berlin


----------



## Uwe_H (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

@peecksens: Findest du nicht, dass du dich ein wenig im Ton vergreifst wenn du über unsere französischen Nachbarn schreibst??? Ich finde das schade so etwas in der heutigen Zeit lesen zu müssen.


----------



## funster (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*



			
				Uwe_H schrieb:
			
		

> @peecksens: Findest du nicht, dass du dich ein wenig im Ton vergreifst wenn du über unsere französischen Nachbarn schreibst??? Ich finde das schade so etwas in der heutigen Zeit lesen zu müssen.


 
Moin Uwe,
ich denke das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit, so richtig klasse finden uns unsere Nachbarn auch wieder nicht.
Is für Deutsche nicht immer schön in Französien wenn man merkt das keiner einen so richtig lieb hat. (heul)

Gruß
funster


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*



> @peecksens: Findest du nicht, dass du dich ein wenig im Ton vergreifst wenn du über unsere französischen Nachbarn schreibst??? Ich finde das schade so etwas in der heutigen Zeit lesen zu müssen.


 
@ Uwe H: Findest Du nicht, dass Du ein wenig mehr Humor beweisen kannst wenn Du was über unsere französischen Nachbarn liest??? Ich finde das schade wenn man immer gleich auf die "Political Correctness"-Tonne hauen muss...

In diesem Sinne.

T.


----------



## Gray Ghost (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> @ Uwe H: Findest Du nicht, dass Du ein wenig mehr Humor beweisen kannst wenn Du was über unsere französischen Nachbarn liest??? Ich finde das schade wenn man immer gleich auf die "Political Correctness"-Tonne hauen muss...
> 
> In diesem Sinne.
> 
> T.


Sehe ich genau so. Humor ist wenn man trotzdem hinfährt.
Die Franzmänner in ihrer Mehrheit finden uns auch nicht so toll. Ist mir selbst ls Aktiver bei (Leichtathletik/Tria)veranstaltungen auch schon passiert, das ich als "Schlächter" bezeichnet wurde. Und wenn ich daran denke welche Beleidugungen sich ein Lance Armstrong gerade von den franz. Fans anhören muß.
Ist also auch nicht alles so toll, in der "Grande Nation"

Lutz


----------



## Uwe_H (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Es gibt überall in jedem Land schwarze Schafe...ohne Zweifel...aber man muss ja nicht ins selbe Horn blasen!!!
Ich wohne in direkter Nachbarschaft zu Frankreich und fahre oft dorthin, zum Einkaufen und auch in den Urlaub...ich muss sagen, ich hatte mit den Franzosen noch nie Probleme, es kommt wohl auch immer drauf an wie man den Leuten gegenüber auftritt und sich verhält...wenn man höflich, freundlich und respektvoll in einem fremden Land sich bewegt, wird man ebenso behandelt werden!!!

Mit Humor oder political correctness hat das alles nichts zu tun, hier geht es um Toleranz und eigenes Benehmen...wirklich witzig finde ich diese Statements wirklich nicht!!!


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Is n bisschen albern das hier jetzt auf so eine politische Ebene zu bringen, oder? Wenn jemand schreibt er fährt nach Polen und als Antwort kommt er möge dann doch auf sein Auto aufpassen, kann man da auch eine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen...
Kann man vor allem aber auch sein lassen!!!!

T


----------



## Rotauge (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Leeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttteeeeeee!!!!

Hier gehts immer noch um Fliegenfischen. Die Anmache der Franzosen hat m.E. nichts mit Humor zu tun. 

Es gibt überhaupt keinen Anlass auf andere Menschen rum zu hacken.

Geht angeln oder schreibt was zum Thema Fliegenfischen.  |wavey:


----------



## Tobsn (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Steht sein Februar hier drin und im Juni pass das jemandem nicht mehr...


----------



## Rotauge (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Das kommt vor und hätt ichs früher gelesen, hätte ich es auch editiert.


----------



## polli (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Hab den Fred auf einen Tip hin aufgemacht und gelesen.
Jungsjungs.
Dat macht mir awer gar keine Freude.....
Sicher, schon der Ritz hat in den 50ern die "mangelnde Hegetechnik" beschrieben. Und hat da sicher nicht ganz unrecht..

Der Satz "der franzose an sich ****** gnadenlos ab quelle jeden bach zu - schmutzwasseraufbereitung, kläranlagen - wozu, wenn man bäche hat, die das kostenfrei erledigen, hmm?" Läßt mich dazu Sagn:
Der Peesksens, kann mich ganz pauschal am A...... lecken.
Liebe MIB:
Dies ist absolut Nicht auf die Person des P... gemüntzt.
Sondern eher so eine pauschale Meinungsbildung wie der von ihm, welchen ich in meiner unvergleichlich direkten Art zitiert habe.
Zur Info:
Zeitpunkt:
2005
EU
Globalisierung
Deutsch-Französische Freundschaft.
Also:
Lasst das.

Um einigen Schwetzern den Wind aus dem Segel zu nehmen:
Ich wohne 15 km von der Grenze.
Dort wo der Westwall und die Maginotlinie auf "Rufweite" sind.
Trinke gerne einen roten.
Mein bester Kumpel wohnt in Marseille.
Gerne esse ich Baguette und Käse.
Habe einen Angelschein.
Fahre trotzdem ab und an dorthin zum Angeln.
Hatte dort über lange Jahre einen Wohnwagen ( Meine Eltern)
Hatte dort meine erste Freundin.
etc.pp :q 

Noch was:
Peesksens:
Sicher übersetzt du deinen Freunden in Südfrankreich, oder der Bäckereiverkäuferin oder den Boulespielern bei deinem nächstzen besuch was du wirklich über sie denkst oder?
Denn wer solche Sprüche klopft, ist sicher auch ehrlich zu seinem Nachbarb oder.
Nix für ungut, habe fertich


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Sorry polli. 
Wieso hast DU den Thread eröffnet??? Und bei dem Rest deines Postings suche ich auch noch weiter die Zusammenhänge   |kopfkrat 

Wenn keine Ontopic-Antworten mehr kommen mach ich dat Dingens dicht.

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Frankreichinfos, auch wenn der Thread eigentlich schon Spinnenweben trug.


----------



## Bondex (27. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

Also ich war auch in France und habe diverse Barben gesehn. Gebissen haben die allerdings nicht (wahrscheinlich haben sie uns auch gesehen  ) Ob die Flüsse drüben verschmutzt sind kann ich so pauschal nicht sagen. Ich habe allerdings am Meer einiges im Wasser herumschwimmen sehen was nicht schön war- es war halt braun, roch etwas und sah so aus wie das was bei uns allen hinten rauskommt, den Namen darf ich hier aber nicht nennen  
Richtig mit der Fliegenrute haben wir dann aber nur in verschiedenen (Forellen)Seen gefangen #c


----------



## Flavius Rufus (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*



			
				Tobsn schrieb:
			
		

> Steht seit Februar hier drin und im Juni pass das jemandem nicht mehr...



jau. das ist echt der witz... einerseits.
andererseits ist polli saarländer... und erschwerend kommt die hitze noch dazu... und... |uhoh: 

grüsse flavius #h


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Juni 2005)

*AW: Fliegenfischgewässer in Frankreich?*

war echt überflüssig Flavius...


----------

